# Strawberry Marina



## CaJones (Dec 19, 2007)

Guys, Strawberry is ready. I pulled up this morning at around 6:20. There were two other cars in the lot and by the time we got to the solid ice, there were four other people on the ice. Through out the day, another 15 or so showed up (this is all at the marina by the way). We started in around 20 ft of water and only got a bite in about 30 minutes. However, a couple of tools that were within talking distance of us pulled in about 20 in the same amount of time. They each had a second pole license and they always had atleast one fish on at a time, but ended up with two on a lot of the time. They were cool in letting us know what they were using and such. We just couldn't get any bites though.

After 30 mins of this, we moved over closer to them and immediately started icing fish. Through out the next few hours, we were able to ice 15 fish. All were a bunch of slotty hookers. We had to put them all back. Smallest was 18 inches, with the largest coming in around 20. They were all shaped like a football. Not as fat as the bows, but still nice and plump. In the time that I was there, the dudes next to me caught at least 50 fish. It was some of the most insane fishing I have ever seen. They did a good job. However, they did keep one, saying that it was over the slot. I am not too sure that it was though. All this action happened in about 30-35 ft of water. Tube jigs, whatta-crickets, ice flies, foxy jigs, blah blah blah. They ate everything. All that tipped with wax worms, meal worms, night crawlers, minnows, shrimp. Didn't matter what you put on, they would eat it. It seemed that the shrimp worked the best though. 

For those of you who want to know about the ice there, it is safe. If you pull into the marina parking lot, and look west to the inlets, you will see some white ice and then a solid line where the ice changes colors. The white ice is about 6 inches think. The grey ice is 2-3. The dudes that were there before us checked and said that it was too thin. Just stay on the white ice and you will be fine. I am used to ice fishing when the ice is around 20+ inches thick. Six inches had me nervous though. When the ice cracks, like it always does, you could actually feel it below your feet. When it is thick, I can only hear it and rarely feel it. I felt a ridge crack right behind me and for about 5 seconds, I was just waiting to fall in. I wouldn't recommend taking a machine out on the ice, but since I weigh 270 + gear and stuff, I think that most of you should be okay. 

It was a good day. We had one fish that we got just to the ice hole and he spit the jig out. He was definately big enough to keep. His head was the size of a bear's head. His head was at the hole once, but we failed to get it pointed up and out. After that, he swam around a few more times, spit it out and left. We were left high and dry on that one. I was hoping for the master exploder and I didn't get it. So, maybe next time we will get trout steaks, but not this time. Sure do love the berry. 

Also, here is a question for you all. Whatta-crickets, I understand that hooked fish and tackle went out of business. Does anyone know where we can pick up these lovely jigs at now-a-days? I had about 5 dozen, but I can't find them anymore. Let me know. Either PM me or post it here. 

Sorry, no pics. Forgot the bloody camera. Didn't realize it until I was in Heber. Good luck to all. If you want to go and need someone to go with, let me know. I am having a hard time finding good fishing buddies. 

Not sure how cold it was, but it definately was below 20. If it stays like that, and the night continue to be like they have been, I would imagine that it will only be a week or so until the entire place it ready for us.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you Ca Jones nice report. Welcome to the forum. Nice to hear someone was catching fish today. 
I was at Mud Creek and got skunked. There was a guy with us that caught two. My brother and law got a bite, I didnt get my worm touched. There wasnt much moving threw on the sonar. 
I drove over to East Chicken Creek. There were about four groups out fishing. I dont know how thick the ice is.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

It is almost like seeing an angel and her wings open up to a loud beautiful sound of a heavenly choir reading your post.
Thank you and we'll see the 10,000 other guys up there soon!
By the way, check out my cheap snowmobile i posted on here.
Thank you Cajones!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Taters, it's been a while. Good report by the way. Glad you got into them. You can actually buy whatta crickets in sportsmans. I can't remember the company that makes them but they come in a a plastic case. I know the Sportsmans in Provo has got them for sure, so i'm sure the others have got them as well. Good report again!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You can also get whatta crickets at Anglers Den in Riverdale.
I'm not using them anymore though because I found something that I like even better.
Maniac Custom Lures makes Ice Cut'rs and Gizzy Bugs that both are used with lead head jigs.
I have been catching fish everywhere with them.
They are offered in a wide varity of colors.
You can get these at Sportsman's Smith & Edwards and even direct from Maniac on like.
If you can't find Crickets try the Cut'rs.
I think that you will like them.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

LOL... :lol: 

My friend and I were the "tools" you were referring to. It was a very good day on the Berry for sure. We ended up catching between 50-60 fish, 4 over the slot, including the one I kept, which was over 24"... almost 25. So yes, well over the slot. Really, the only reason I did keep it was because it slashed itself on the ice when I was bringing it thru the hole. It was bleeding terribly. I also scored one that was over 25" after you left.

Fishing was defenitely hot. Make sure to take your sonar with you, because we scored many of the fish between 5' and 15' under the ice. We'd see them on the sonar, and reel up to them.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good report. You've got all these ice heads drooling.

Welcome home. You were on the DWR forum, right?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr CaJones you definately made a splash with your first report! The only thing that would have made it better is some pics. Let the strawberry run begin sounds like fc2tuber was kickin arse and taking names, he was definately on the nice list for santa this year. If you want to go out fishing with a JR ICEHOLE shoot me a P.M. I can get out about any Saturday. Good job on the fish and a 25 inch cut is sure sounding nice, rather than being at work!


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

SWEET !! I got a new ice tent that I am dying to try it out. I saw whatta crickets and grizz bugs @ Sportsmans Wharehouse. They had all kinds of colors also.


----------



## CaJones (Dec 19, 2007)

FC2Tuber, you are the man! That was the most impressive display of ice fishing that I have ever seen. I am here telling the guys at work about how hard you rocked it. Because of the sheer number of fish you pulled in, you are going to get the benefit of the doubt on this one. Regardless of the size of the fish you had, it was a nice fish. Now that you have confirmed the length, and concreted the fact that I don't know how to use a measuring tape, I am thinking that maybe a few of ours were at keeper length.  

If any of you can convince FC2Tuber to go out ice fishing with you, I promise that you won't regret it. If you are like me, just watching people catch fish is entertaining. And fishing next to this dude was awesome! Don't judge him by the color of his coat (baby blue). His display of ice fishing skills was out in full yesterday. As I have already said, you are the man!

Also, LOAH, I was on the DWR site. I have enjoyed your posts ever since you started posting on there, and I still enjoy them. You action at the ladders yesterday was crazy! You need to stop fighting it and come ice fishing so that you can enjoy it with us. If you ever want to go, let me know. 

AFDude, you too. We need to go out again. Without BRN, it won't be as fun, but it would still be great to finally watch you catch a fish (I am bad luck for AFDude. He got skunked both times we went up together). Let me know when and where. Next week, my vacation days at work reset and I can go whenever. Just let me know. 

To the rest of you, please remember to respect the Berry. It is the greatest ice hole I have ever fished. Respect it and take care of it. Have fun while you are there, but be safe also. The ice had me a little nervous, but if you are careful, you will be good.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

CaJones said:


> FC2Tuber, you are the man! That was the most impressive display of ice fishing that I have ever seen. I am here telling the guys at work about how hard you rocked it. Because of the sheer number of fish you pulled in, you are going to get the benefit of the doubt on this one. Regardless of the size of the fish you had, it was a nice fish. Now that you have confirmed the length, and concreted the fact that I don't know how to use a measuring tape, I am thinking that maybe a few of ours were at keeper length.
> 
> If any of you can convince FC2Tuber to go out ice fishing with you, I promise that you won't regret it. If you are like me, just watching people catch fish is entertaining. And fishing next to this dude was awesome! Don't judge him by the color of his coat (baby blue). His display of ice fishing skills was out in full yesterday. As I have already said, you are the man!
> 
> ...


LOL... Yeah, that's the warmest coat I have! I figure it's ok to look terrible, as long as I am warm... hehe
You should have come and borrowed the tape to see if any of your others were keepers!

I wish it was always that hot, but I have had better (not many), and MUCH worse days than that.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow sounds like I was in the wrong spot yesterday. We fished Mud Creek and it was slow going. We only iced five, however one I landed was pushin the slot, but we had no tape. Sounds like you guys had a great day at the berry!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

So who will I see at Strawberry on Saturday morning? 
I'll be somewhere around the Marina.
I will have my FRS radio on channel 7-0.
Give me a shout if you make it up there.
Grandpa D.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Granpa I may be up there with ya. I am going to try and head up Friday morning and maybe saturday as well. If storm Friday morn then definitely I will be there Saturday. I myself have one of those coats you can't miss out on the ice. Used to be bright orange but I retired that this year and have a bright red one.
Look forward to the big cutts!


----------



## rippnlips (Dec 25, 2007)

i am heading up in the morining if anyone wants to tag along


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

How much snow is on the Ice? Sorry if you already awnsered this.  Was there any slush?


----------



## CaJones (Dec 19, 2007)

At the marina, there was bare ice on most of it. No slush.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Cajones, Ill be by the ladders if anyone else is out there come say hi.


----------

